# Please keep praying for Sophie



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is feeling a little better with this new round of treatment but nothing like the puppy she was several weeks ago. Seeing her suffer everyday to some extent or another is taking it's toll on both of us. She is having a lipase test done right now and took in a stool sample to test everything possible. Still most likely IBD, Addison's would have been way better to treat. I am totally devastated, the fun life I had planned for her doesn't look possible and even with all the meds she is still not feeling great. Will see holistic vet on Friday, starting a home cooked diet for her. Praying for relief for my precious little girl!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, Dee Dee, I am so sad to hear that Sophie is not too much better. Do you think she in pain or just tired? Is she eating, peeing, and pooping? Of course I will keep praying for her! 


Linda


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is eating great but can tell she's uncomfortable at times and nowhere near the happy energy she used to have.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

This makes me so sad. Of course I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

all you can do is take one day at a time.. I'm sure she 'll improve with time once you get the whole plan into effect. hugs.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We will keep the prayers coming your way for Sophie.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Eating great is a really good thing. So she probably doesn't have stomach discomfort. Is she in air conditioning?
I know Zoe really doesn't like heat or humidity, especially humidity. It really drains her. You are doing everything you can at this point. They are still testing so maybe they will find something with a treatment that works!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We are thinking of you every day. Hang in there!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh DeeDee I'm so sorry for the both of you. Take one day at a time. Hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh Dee Dee, hugs and tears. We're all praying for Sophie and hope she gets to the point where she can start enjoying activities again, including seeing her friend, Emmie.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

You know prayers will keep going out for Sophie. We all want to see her and you happy again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think of you and Sophie often. Hoping Sophie is back to her old self soon DeeDee!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you had her tested for a tick disease recently? We have a lot of ticks in our area and Zoe tested positive for one of them along with her liver condition. Also could she sense your concern which may be affecting her mood? Just a couple of things I thought of. Her blood work seems to come out good so that's good. I bet she loved that bison!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry that she's still not doing great. She and you are CERTAINLY in our orayers!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a nightmare I keep hoping to wake up from.

The tests done today will cover tick born diseases


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

hugs


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your baby. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Hang in there...better days will come. Good thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Prayers that you will soon have answers and Sophie will be able to return to beloved activities.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Wishing Sophie well.
I bet your are exhausted with worry.
Hang in there.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh Dee Dee, so sorry to hear Sophie is still not feeling well. It's so hard when our babies aren't their usual bouncy Havanese selves. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How are you and Sophie doing? Hope today brings better news. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

We did several more tests yesterday still waiting for results. She is doing OK playing, eating good but not herself.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope she starts feeling better soon. Are they checking for Lyme disease?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes I believe so although she doesn't really have the symptoms


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

some of the tests just came back, Negative fecal. Negative for all tick borne diseases and heartworm. 
Kind of was hoping for parasites...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is disappointing. How do you treat an unknown? Just by experimenting, which takes a very long time and a lot of effort. And, still, you may not stumble on the right answer. :frown2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a horrendous thing for sure


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for you and Sophie!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dee Dee - have you been able to get an earlier appt with the Internist, before end of month?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

No but I don't think it matters as much now, we've already done the tests they would be likely to do so guessing he would just tell me what I already know. Then wait for a check.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoping they will have an answer soon. I feel so bad that you and Sophie are having such a difficult time. Feel better soon little Sophie! :hug:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie is feeling great today! Wow that is soooo much sweeter after they have been so sick. She was almost my normal little Sophie! Yeay! I was working under the sink trying to fix a clog and she was stealing my paper towels, wrench...anything she could get a hold of. Then she brought me her ball over and over and over for me to throw for her. Then she brought her oinky pig and oinked it repeatedly right in my face, pretended to drop it, picked it up and shook it, then oinked some more. I loved it and of course stopped what I was doing every time she came up for a hug and a ball throw. Best evening we've had in a while! Your prayers are working!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

I pray for your doggy.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm Soooo Happy to hear that!!!

Linda and Zoe


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie is feeling great today! Wow that is soooo much sweeter after they have been so sick. She was almost my normal little Sophie! Yeay! I was working under the sink trying to fix a clog and she was stealing my paper towels, wrench...anything she could get a hold of. Then she brought me her ball over and over and over for me to throw for her. Then she brought her oinky pig and oinked it repeatedly right in my face, pretended to drop it, picked it up and shook it, then oinked some more. I loved it and of course stopped what I was doing every time she came up for a hug and a ball throw. Best evening we've had in a while! Your prayers are working!


Wow! That's so great!!!

Linda and Zoe :smile2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww so happy to hear.


----------



## Marjorie Margolis (Jun 5, 2016)

Happy to hear Sophie is feeling better! She sounds so precious . . . . Praying this continues!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad that naughty Sophie is back! She's such a sweetheart and we love hearing all her antics!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wonderful to hear!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Hooray for Sophie, the plumber in training.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Best news I've heard all day!!!! Keep it up Sweetie!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SO glad to hear Sophie is feeling better again!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Got her blood panel and bile acids back - within normal limits  waiting on the folate and cobalamin.
This rules out a liver shunt.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Glad you are feeling better Sophie.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee. I've been gone camping and have been thinking about you and Sophie and hoping I wouldn't see a thread that Sophie was still sick. I'm so sorry that you are having so many health problems but I see she is doing much better. I sure hope that continues. I have been praying for you and Sophie and hope you can get her health issues under control. I can imagine how stressful this must be for you.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

So happy Dee Dee....Abril has been up and down too. All the meds she was on antibiotics done just tummy meds right now but I know she has a bad tooth that needs to be pulled and it was infected, wondering if that was her issue all the while. Will find out Monday. Give Sophie a hug for Abril and I and hug yourself too! :smile2: So relieved...but will keep praying that it holds.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dee Dee - I hope Sophie's appointment with the holistic vet goes well this evening.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So great to hear Sophie is feeling much better!!!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow let celebrate guys Glad Sophie doing better now Keep us update, I will keep on praying for her faster recovery.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

We've been waiting on this last test, and just got this from our vet

Got them back. We have an answer  something we can treat and most likely be able to have her live a long healthy life  can you come in today at 3:30 for a consult? 

I am guessing it is EPI, I think that is the only thing the last test was to check for (although could be wrong) but vet knows I was really afraid it was EPI (I don't know why....I haven't let myself google this one for once, I was getting way too freaked out) and that would explain why she didn't tell me what it was until I come in, so she can explain and hopefully it will be good news. 

Please keep up the prayers that this is good news!!!!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> We've been waiting on this last test, and just got this from our vet
> 
> Got them back. We have an answer  something we can treat and most likely be able to have her live a long healthy life  can you come in today at 3:30 for a consult?
> 
> ...


That's super that they have finally reached a diagnosis, that it's treatable, and that she will live a long and healthy life!!! I am so happy for you guys! :smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

SIBO! 
Best of the things it could have been. Hoping she responds fast and well to the treatment. Will always have to maintain it but I can do that! Praying for a much happier puppy soon!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

OK, I'm off to google SIBO now. You sound good, though, so that is good news, then!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm not even going to google it I know I'll read bad stuff or something I'll question.  She gave me a handout but haven't read it yet. Enjoying the moment!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Hurray! Looking forward to hearing that she is feeling better and posing for more of your clever photos!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's hoping you're still enjoying the moment. You need some of that in your life. Hugs.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like great news! Prayers answered!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee! Such good news that it's treatable! I'm going to have to google EPI and SIBO. Never heard of those.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So relieved you finally have good news!!! :grouphug:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on a diagnosis. Let's hope this is the final one so you can revel in getting Sophie well. She's such an amazing dog due to your love and attention. Can't wait to hear more.  :hug:


----------



## njsmommy (Apr 19, 2016)

That is great news for Sophie; so happy to hear there is a definitive diagnosis and that it is treatable! Speedy recovery to the sweetie!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> SIBO!
> Best of the things it could have been. Hoping she responds fast and well to the treatment. Will always have to maintain it but I can do that! Praying for a much happier puppy soon!


Just now catching up. Soooooo happy for Sophie.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is an article on VetStreet about SIBO - Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) in Dogs:

Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) in Dogs

I hope everything works out for your little one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe SIBO is a side effect of EPI. Dee Dee has she been confirmed for EPI? Here is the EPI site Overview -


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How is Sophie doing today? Thinking of you guys and hoping for good news.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So thankful that you have a diagnosis.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

have to let you know the latest when I spoke to Dee Dee privately 
"The current diagnosis is SIBO...the test for EPI came back negative. Which I am very happy with! But also not discounting EPI as I have heard that SIBO is usually a secondary issue, usually to EPI. Praying it's just primary SIBO though and she'll be back in fightin' shape soon! She played with her beach ball today for the first time in ages which made me very happy! Due to come off antibiotics in a few days but then will go on a different milder one"


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dave, thanks for the update. I've been worried as I haven't seen much of Dee Dee lately. We'll keep on praying for Sophie and Dee Dee.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I think she needed time to decompress. I'm sure she'll be on soon. She's one tough cookie.


----------



## grammymari (Jun 20, 2016)

I am feeling devastated with you... our puppy is 4 months old and I would be feeling just as you are. Please take care...


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm late in sending my thoughts and prayers to you both (problems with my account) - anywho - Sophie please feel better soon and we're praying for you.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Sophie. It's soo hard to watch your puppy suffer. They are resilient and she could very well rally back to her ole puppy self. Patients and prayers. So sorry you have to go through this. It's so tough. The new food could work wonders. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I spoke to Dee Dee yesterday and here's what she said ..."Thanks Dave! 
I am pretty sure it's not just SIBO, the more I read and talk to people it's super rare to have SIBO alone. And she's had symptoms looking back, most of her life.  Sophie is doing well right now but still on antibiotics she crashes when she comes off them so hopefully we'll get her treatment plan figured out soon and hopefully do much better."


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the updates, Dave. Did she ever get the appointment with the internist?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update Dave. Dee Dee and Sophie are always in my thoughts.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks you guys.
Yes Monday we talk to the internist. We've been there once for the ultrasound but didn't get to talk to vet since they squeezed us in. Sophie is much better right now 85% maybe but today is her last day on Metronidazole and she's has always crashed after coming off. She has had 3 rounds though and can't stay on it forever. Tomorrow we are starting Tylosin which has me on edge but praying it will be at least as effective. She has been scratching since 5.5 months old and lately has been much worse I don't know if it's connected or not vets don't think so. But certainly can't give her any meds (apoquel) on top of all she is already on so can't get her any relief at this point. We've been homebound pretty much but going on some walks lately since she's been better and I know she is going a bit stir crazy. Before this we'd be off every day doing stuff. Hopefully will get back to that soon.

I have to leave her for 2 days next Mon-Tues for the documentary thing with Animal Planet in LA and am already freaked out leaving her. But vet will be on call and puppy sitter knows what to do. Breaks my heart though to leave her when she just wants her Mom. She was supposed to go with me for this but it would be too risky now. Too bad because she would have loved it and easier for me to be on TV with my dog than my homely self! 

I absolutely hate she has to go through all this and can't believe my luck when her line just hasn't had these issues but I also keep thinking what if someone else had her that wouldn't be fighting for her to be healthy. She was already spoiled but now she's uber spoiled, I have all these vet bills but somehow just spent a bunch of money on new toys for her off Amazon.  Have to get creative now that she can't have bully sticks or chewies and a super strict diet.

She's also at least a pound underweight and even though she's eating well been super hard to get any back on her. But at vet yesterday she had gained a few ounces! From 9 lbs to 9.8. Would like her well over 10 maybe more so she has some cushion.


----------



## grammymari (Jun 20, 2016)

Keepin' our fingers crossed!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Continue to hope a resolution is somehow reached. Hugs and prayers...I think of you two often.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Dee Dee- you and Sophie are in my thoughts. I feel like they are getting closer and closer to what the issue is so they can fix the problem and stop just treating the symptoms. So there's that.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you yes she has felt better the last few days than since this all started. She still is having some issues but a much happier girl and mom. Today we started the Tylosin so really praying it will be at least as effective as the metronidazole. At vet Friday she vacillated between hiding behind me scared and jumping all over the vet with tail wags and kisses. Finally the real Sophie won out and she just jumped in her lap and talked and wiggled all over her. Vet said hadn't seen "that" Sophie in weeks.  Hopefully we're headed out of this nightmare.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Super great news!!!!!! So happy for you, Dee Dee and Sophie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the mental image of Sophie wiggling all over in the vet's lap!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great news! Prayers and wishes for continued progress toward good health!


----------

